# Cron error from Munin



## sullven (Jun 3, 2009)

Hi all,
After recently installing munin from ports I'm getting cron messages about  Invalid UTF-8 string passed to pango. I've Googled some but can't seem to find anything about this problem with FreeBSD and most of the other hits were outdated and Linux bug reports. I've tried putting UTF-8 in login.conf and reinstalling, to no avail.
I would appreciate any pointers to how to fix this.

cheers


----------



## sullven (Jun 6, 2009)

To fix the problem I uninstalled rrdtool (ver. 1.3) from ports and install rrdtool12.


----------



## omero (Feb 17, 2010)

I have exactly the same problem, with the LATEST (now) munin and rrdtool.

Any suggestion?

Every 5 minutes i get a mail error from cron


----------



## DutchDaemon (Feb 17, 2010)

The suggestion is above your post, I believe.


----------

